# fasciolatum



## dodidoki (Apr 30, 2016)

Biggest flower of genus.


----------



## MaryPientka (Apr 30, 2016)

Gorgeous!


----------



## Rick (Apr 30, 2016)

This is nice Dodi:clap::clap:

How many other Cyps are you growing?


----------



## abax (Apr 30, 2016)

WOW! That's a beauty and the pouch looks like a balloon
it's so big and round. Excellent growing.


----------



## dodidoki (May 1, 2016)

Rick said:


> This is nice Dodi:clap::clap:
> 
> How many other Cyps are you growing?



about 10. Three others in bud now ( calce, calce album, cordigerum and candidum. They will come later).


----------

